# Greetings from new member



## armypilot (Nov 28, 2006)

Hello and greetings from Southern California and Los Alamitos Army Airfield.
New member here and love all WWII aviation. Excited about being a member on a forum where others feel the same!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 29, 2006)

Hello and welcome from down under Armypilot.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 29, 2006)

Welcome to the site mate.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 29, 2006)

Welcome to the site. What aircraft do you fly. I was a Blackhawk Crewchief for 6 years until I got out of the Army a few months ago.


----------



## armypilot (Nov 29, 2006)

Thank you for the warm welcome. Been flying UH-60's since May 04. Deployed to Iraq flying Hawk's from Dec 04 and returned Nov 05. Before that flew UH-1H's in flight school in 1990. Flew AH-1 Cobra's from 1991-2001, OH-58 Kiowa's from 2001-2002, and then AH-64 Apache's from 2002-2004. Sure wish they were a P-47 or P-51 instead.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 29, 2006)

Greetings! I worked on UH-1s as a civilian and spent time in your part of the world. Is the CAP still flying gliders at Los Alamitos? I got my first hour in a glider there, .6 at a time!

Again, welcome!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## armypilot (Nov 29, 2006)

Yes they do! They primarily fly on Tuesdays and Sundays. When were you last here at Los Al? I've been here since 96. A lot of things have changed in the past ten years.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 29, 2006)

armypilot said:


> Yes they do! They primarily fly on Tuesdays and Sundays. When were you last here at Los Al? I've been here since 96. A lot of things have changed in the past ten years.


It had to be around 93 maybe 94. I lived in Palmdale so the drive was kind of far although the program was pretty cool.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 30, 2006)

armypilot said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome. Been flying UH-60's since May 04. Deployed to Iraq flying Hawk's from Dec 04 and returned Nov 05. Before that flew UH-1H's in flight school in 1990. Flew AH-1 Cobra's from 1991-2001, OH-58 Kiowa's from 2001-2002, and then AH-64 Apache's from 2002-2004. Sure wish they were a P-47 or P-51 instead.



Cool what unit were you with? I was deployed to Iraq from Feb 04 to Feb 05 at Camp Speicher.

You would not by any chance be with the Cali NG that replaced us in Iraq?They showed up about that time but we did not leave until February.


----------



## mkloby (Dec 5, 2006)

Welcome aboard, Sir! I'm down here in Corpus Christi, TX for advanced w/ TC-12s right now!


----------



## armypilot (Dec 5, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelant,
Sorry took to so long to reply, was working with the Air Force in the San Francisco area. I'm with B Co. 1/140 AVN. We replaced B Co. 2/1 AVN 1st ID at Speicher in Feb 05. Started ripping with them in Jan 05. We were the guys living in the old tents over in LSA 10. We received brand new CHU's in Apr 05. They built them right behind the BN TOC and Co. CP tents. When I get home from work I will send some pictures that are on my notebook. We probably saw each other there.


----------



## armypilot (Dec 5, 2006)

mkloby,
sweet deal, used to go to Corpus when I was flying Cobra's. Where you going to be flying C-12's at?


----------



## armypilot (Dec 5, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet,
Just read my last post, yes we were the 60 unit from Cali. The ones with the crazy BC! She was relieved for cause in Apr 05 Thank God!
We managed to fly 9000 hrs and 16 combat air assaults and not lose any aircraft or crew members, small miracle! Haji would lob indirect every now and then but did not get us. 5-1 AVN 101st ripped us and within two weeks of us leaving, Haji landed a round right in the LSA and I was told it killed two 101st soldiers.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 6, 2006)

armypilot said:


> DerAdlerIstGelant,
> Sorry took to so long to reply, was working with the Air Force in the San Francisco area. I'm with B Co. 1/140 AVN. We replaced B Co. 2/1 AVN 1st ID at Speicher in Feb 05. Started ripping with them in Jan 05. We were the guys living in the old tents over in LSA 10. We received brand new CHU's in Apr 05. They built them right behind the BN TOC and Co. CP tents. When I get home from work I will send some pictures that are on my notebook. We probably saw each other there.




That is fricken awesome!!!! Welcome to the boared. I was in Bravo Co 2-1 AVN "Knighthawks" from the 1st ID. We tried to set you guys up with something before you got there. When you guys arrived I was not flying that day so me and our 1SG and a couple of other crew chiefs and pilots came out with some Hummers and picked up your bags and what not and drove you guys to chow. It sucked that you guys were just starting your year, but we were excited because we were getting to go home. Did you ever hang out in our CP over by the other LSA that we built with the little Bar in the back with the craps table and what not.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 6, 2006)

armypilot said:


> DerAdlerIstGelandet,
> Just read my last post, yes we were the 60 unit from Cali. The ones with the crazy BC! She was relieved for cause in Apr 05 Thank God!
> We managed to fly 9000 hrs and 16 combat air assaults and not lose any aircraft or crew members, small miracle! Haji would lob indirect every now and then but did not get us. 5-1 AVN 101st ripped us and within two weeks of us leaving, Haji landed a round right in the LSA and I was told it killed two 101st soldiers.



Well I am really glad you guys made it out allright. Its amazing how **** like that happens. Right before we left to fly back to Kuwait to go home we moved in to the tents down on the other side of the LSA (complete opposite of the camp from where you guys were at). Well anyhow the night before we flew back to Kuwait they fired indirect and it landed right on the other side of the LSA, scared the living **** out of me. I ran out of my tent in my flip flops because I thought it was in the LSA to see if anyone needed help and everything was filled with smoke. Man that scared me so much because it was the night before we went home.


----------



## mkloby (Dec 6, 2006)

armypilot said:


> mkloby,
> sweet deal, used to go to Corpus when I was flying Cobra's. Where you going to be flying C-12's at?



Here at Corpus - I'm at NAS Corpus only for the advanced multi-engine program w/ the TC-12s - then heading back to NAS Whiting for rotary in TH-57s(which was 1st choice) - then to the Fleet Replacement Squadron for MV-22 at New River, NC, which will be my duty station.


----------

